# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Οία [Λητώ - Oia, Leto, Queen of the Channel]

## rjjjh2004

> Αφού συγχαρώ και εγώ τον Ναυτικό για την καταπληκτική του δουλειά, να παραθέσω μία φωτογραφία από ένα εξαιρετικό βιβλίο. Πρόκειται για το βιβλίο "Crossing the Channel - A review of post-war Continental ferry services" (Εκδόσεις: Maritime Heritage), στο οποίο περιέχονται εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες πολλών πλοίων που αργότερα κατέβηκαν στην Ελλάδα.
> Ανάμεσα σε αυτά υπάρχει και μία φωτογραφία από τον Πειραιά του 1970, στην οποία διακρίνονται ο Απόλλωνας (πρώην "Lisieux"), το "Λητώ" (πρώην "Arromanches") και το "Οία" (πρώην "Queen of the Channel").
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1650


http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache...n&ct=clnk&cd=1 Δειτε και το ΟΙΑ (μετέπειτα Λητώ) ως Queen of the Channel....

----------


## Ellinis

Aπό τα περιοδικά που κυκλοφορούσε ο ΟΛΠ μια πανοραμική του λιμανιού. Σε πρώτο πλάνο το ΟΙΑ με τα σινιάλα του Κατσουλάκου. Αργότερα θα ταξίδευε και ως ΛΗΤΩ για τον Καρρά. Ήταν το 3ο πλοίο που ταξίδεψε στην ακτοπλοϊα ως ΛΗΤΩ. Είχαν προηγηθεί το πρώην Arromanches, και το Αθενς Εξπρές.

Ποιός θέλει να δοκιμάσει την τύχη του και να βρεί ποιό είναι το καραβι δίπλα στο ΟΙΑ;

oia1.jpg

----------


## aegina

Isws to ELLI TOGIA  :Confused:

----------


## esperos

> Isws to ELLI TOGIA


Δεν  είναι  το  ΕΛΛΗ  ΤΟΓΙΑ  αλλά  το  ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ  το  1ον.

----------


## starce

Pia htane h eteria tu oia se afth thn foto?? Efkaristo

----------


## Ellinis

Ήταν η "Κρίτων" του Κατσουλάκου. Ο ίδιος είχε και το πρώτο ΝΑΪΑΣ.

----------


## starce

File ellinis se efkaristo gia tis amesi apandisis.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Θα ήθελα να σας μεταφέρω ένα επεισοδικό ταξίδι που είχα με το καράβι σαν ΛΗΤΩ τον Ιούλιο του 1980. Τέσσερεις φίλοι γυρνούσαμε από Μύκονο για Πειραιά μέσω Τήνου. Στην μανούβρα απόπλου από Τήνο με αρκετό ως συνήθως αέρα, κτύπησε η πλώρη του πλοίου στον ντόκο και άνοιξε ρήγμα κατάπλωρα ακριβώς πάνω από την ίσαλο. Πανικός μέσα στο καράβι, μόλις είχαν επιβιβαστεί στην Τήνο προσκυνητές οι οποίοι άρχισαν να σταυροκοπιούνται και να φωνάζουν "θα πνιγούμε". Το καράβι έδεσε και πάλι για επιθεώρηση, και αρκετός κοσμος, ιδίως από Τήνο, κατέβηκε. Οντως το ρήγμα ήταν αρκετά μεγάλο και με την βοήθεια συγκολητή έγινε πρόχειρο μπάλωμα με μπαλαντέζα που πήρε ρεύμα από κολώνα φωτισμού στον ντόκο. Τελικά το Λιμεναρχείο έδωσε άδεια απόπλου αλλά πολλοί μεγάλης ηλικίας επιβάτες κατέβηκαν φοβούμενοι μη βουλιάξει το καράβι στο ταξείδι για Πειραιά. Εμείς κάναμε πλάκα και κοροϊδεύαμε τις γριές που σταυροκοπιόντουσαν όλη την διαδρομή. Μόλις φτάσαμε στον Πειραιά κάποιες γριές που είχαν γίνει κίτρινες από φόβο άρχισαν να φωνάζουν "ο Πειραιάς μας, το όμορφο λιμάνι" και να ευχαριστούν την Παναγία που μας έσωσε και δεν βουλιάξαμε. Πάντα το καράβι αυτό θα μου θυμίζει το ταξείδι της επεισοδιακής επιστροφής από Μύκονο.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Τα ταξίδια με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο ήταν πάντοτε επεισοδιακά.... Σε πολύ μικρή ηλικία με το Οία πρωτοπήγα Τήνο (το καλοκαίρι του '70 υπολογίζω). Κουνούσε απίστευτα και ήταν πολύ μικρό για τα σημερινά δεδομένα, ίσως σχετικά μικρό και για τα δεδομένα της εποχής. Η μητέρα μου έλεγε ότι δοκίμαζαν εν πλω και τα κουδούνια του κινδύνου. Αρκετά χρόνια μετά, το '79 πέρασα με το Λητώ από Τήνο Μύκονο.... Απίστευτη εμπειρία. Μου κάνει εντύπωση που έκανε κάποτε Αγγλία-Γαλλία. Αυτές οι θάλασσες δεν αστειεύονται. Γενικά δεν είχε την καλύτερη φήμη εκείνα τα χρόνια. Ήταν όμως σχετικά πολυτελές.

----------


## Rocinante

Θα μπορουσατε να με πληροφορισετε αν γνωριζετε ποια περιοδο περνουσε απο Τηνο ως Λητω γιατι νομιζω οτι κατι θυμαμε και το εχω ξαναναφερει εδω. Και κατι ακομα. Μηπως ηταν μονοπροπελο;

----------


## esperos

> Θα μπορουσατε να με πληροφορισετε αν γνωριζετε ποια περιοδο περνουσε απο Τηνο ως Λητω γιατι νομιζω οτι κατι θυμαμε και το εχω ξαναναφερει εδω. Και κατι ακομα. Μηπως ηταν μονοπροπελο;


Δύο μηχανές Sulzer δύο έλικες!

----------


## Rocinante

> Δύο μηχανές Sulzer δύο έλικες!


Σε ευχαριστω Εσπερε. Παντως το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι το θυμαμε μια φορα στην Τηνο αλλα δεμενο στο εξω μωλο αναποδα δηλαδη με την πλωρη μεσα :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Ellinis

Θερμά ευχαριστώ στους φίλους rjjjh2004 και Queen Anna Maria για τις γλαφυρές εικόνες που μας μεταφέραν από τα ταξίδια του Οία-Λητώ. Το καράβι το γνώρισα μόνο μέσα από φωτογραφίες αλλά πραγματικά μου φαινόταν μικρό ακόμα και για εκείνη την εποχή. Ίσως όχι τόσο σε μήκος όσο σε αναλογία μήκους-πλάτους. Με λίγα λόγια "στενό".

αγαπητέ rocinante, ως ΛΗΤΩ ταξίδεψε για τον Καρρά το 1976-77 και κατόπιν για τον Κουσουνιάδη ως τον Οκτώβρη του 1980. Μετά έμεινε δεμένο ωσπού πήγε για σκραπ το 1984. 

Και μια δεύτερη πόζα της "βασίλισσας του στενού", με την ίδια "παρέα" και πάλι από έντυπο του ΟΛΠ. Η ποιότητα δεν είναι καλή αλλά πρόκειται για φωτογράφηση του έντυπου και όχι για σκανάρισμα μιας και αυτό δεν ηταν δυνατό. 

oia-myrtidiotissa2.JPG

----------


## rjjjh2004

Σίγουρα τα καλοκαίρια του '79 και του '80 έκανε (ως Λητώ) απογευματινό δρομολόγιο για Τήνο - Μύκονο (κοινώς "αρπαχτή"). Το ίδιο περίπου διάστημα έκανε και δυτικές κυκλάδες. Στο θέμα "ιστορικά πλοία δυτικών κυκλάδων" υπάρχει μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία του στο λιμάνι της Σίφνου.

----------


## Ellinis

Να θυμήσω πως εδώ ο φίλος Αντώνης έχει ανεβάσει 2 πολύ ωραίες φωτο του ΟΙΑ ως ΛΗΤΩ στη Σίφνο.

Σε κάποιες σημειώσεις μου είδα πως το 1974 το ΟΙΑ προσάραξε στη Σέριφο και οι ζημιές πρέπει να ήταν σημαντικές καθώς βγήκε total loss. Ίσως κάποιος φίλος να μας κατατοπίσει αν επισκευάστηκε πρωτού το πάρει ο Καρράς και το δρομολογήσει ως ΛΗΤΩ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Other nice photos and Web sites of *Oia*, ex "Queen of the Channel" (1462 tons, transferred to Greece in 1968 from British sites

From http://freespace.virgin.net/tom.lee/Qof%20Channel2.htm

Oia at Ramsgate 1966.jpg

----------


## CHRISTOS MATSOUKAS

> Aπό τα περιοδικά που κυκλοφορούσε ο ΟΛΠ μια πανοραμική του λιμανιού. Σε πρώτο πλάνο το ΟΙΑ με τα σινιάλα του Κατσουλάκου. Αργότερα θα ταξίδευε και ως ΛΗΤΩ για τον Καρρά. Ήταν το 3ο πλοίο που ταξίδεψε στην ακτοπλοϊα ως ΛΗΤΩ. Είχαν προηγηθεί το πρώην Arromanches, και το Αθενς Εξπρές.
> 
> Ποιός θέλει να δοκιμάσει την τύχη του και να βρεί ποιό είναι το καραβι δίπλα στο ΟΙΑ;
> 
> oia1.jpg


EINAI TO MYRTIDIOTISSA TOY BILINI !!!

----------


## Cosmas

Σε ένα ξεχασμένο δρομολόγιο λίγων επιβατών. 

Σε ένα πολυτελές και κομψό πλοίο – νηρηίδα του Αιγαίου. 

Σε μια στιγμή που νόμιζες ότι χρόνος δεν υπάρχει πια. 

Ώρες φλοίσβου και αύρας που πίστευες πως είδες τα μυστήρια της Ίσιδας Πελαγίας εν πλω, πως έπλευσες κοντά στη θαλαμηγό της Κλεοπάτρας. 

Στα μισά του 70, στη διάρκεια της τουριστικήσ σαιζόν, κάποια ιδιαίτερα δρομολόγια συνέδεαν κατ΄ ευθείαν ορισμένα νησιά με αυξημένο τουρισμό. 

Ένα τέτοιο ασύνηθες δρομολόγιο ήταν Πειραιάς – Τήνος – Μύκονος – Ίος – Σαντορίνη. Με το Οία, μετονομασμένο σε Λητώ. 

Ένα πρωϊνό στα τέλη Απριλίου ή αρχές Μαϊου 78, λίγες μέρες μετά το Πάσχα, μαζί με ένα φίλο ταξιδέψαμε από Σαντορίνη για Μύκονο πάνω στο Οία. Ήταν ένα από τα σπάνια ταξίδια όπου η έλλειψη σημαντικών συμβάντων δεν σήμανε νωχέλεια αλλά μια απερίγραπτη ευτυχία! 

Το πλοίο έπιασε Ίο και έπειτα άρχισε το ωραιότερο τμήμα του πλου, προς Μύκονο. Σε πρωϊνές ώρες, κάπου μεταξύ 10 με 11, διασχίσαμε το στενό μεταξύ Νάξου και Πάρου. Υπήρχαν λίγοι επιβάτες, μιας και η τουριστική περίοδος δεν είχε καλά – καλά αρχίσει. 

Προτιμήσαμε να καθίσουμε για λίγο στον αριστερό διάδρομο έξω από το σαλόνι της πρώτης θέσης και εκεί να πάρουμε ένα πρωϊνό, καφέ και κρουασάν, καταστρώνοντας τα σχέδιά μας για ένα εκτραχηλισμένο βράδι στη Μύκονο. 

Παίρνοντας μια τέτοια θέση αποφύγαμε τον ήλιο και την θέα προς την Νάξο, και αφίσαμε τις ηλιαχτίδες να λούσουν κυριολεκτικά τα βουνά της Πάρου μπροστά στα εντυπωσιασμένα μάτια μας. 

Ξαφνικά, σταματήσαμε να μιλάμε και καταλάβαμε ότι τα λόγια δεν χρησίμευαν σε τίποτα πια. Μιας και δεν μπορούσαν με τίποτα να περιγράψουν την μαγεία εκείνης της θέας. 

Ό,τι βλέπαμε μπροστά μας ήταν μια εξωχρονική δροσιά που εξασφάλιζε σε όσους μπορούσαν να την νοιώσουν μια αιώνια νιότη μακριά από κάθε έννοια φθοράς και αλλοίωσης. Είμαστε τυχεροί για την ευλογία εκείνη. 

Ήταν σαν να είχαμε βρεθεί σε ένα μυστικό πανηγύρι της Φύσης επιφυλαγμένο για μας σαν ένα απόκρυφο δώρο και απρόσμενο χάρισμα. Δεν ήταν ούτε κρύο ούτε ζέστη. Δεν φυσούσε αέρας, αλλά δεν επικρατούσε και άπνοια: υπήρχε όντως μία αέναη αύρα, ένα ρεύμα αέρα που φαινόταν να κάνει διάφορους στροβιλισμούς πριν ξαναπεράσει από δίπλα μας, από πάνω μας, ή και από μέσα μας. Δεν μπορούσαμε βέβαια να ταυτισούμε την προέλευση και την κατάληξή του. Είμασταν άκοντες ικέτες στα ¶χραντα Μυστήρια Ηλιακής Επιφάνειας στο Αιγαίο, επιλεγμένοι μόνον από την Θεία Πρόνοια. 

Η εικόνα αυτή είχε μια ασύλληπτη δύναμη και μια έντονη αρρενωπότητα που δεν συναντάς συχνά κοντά σε ένα τόσο θηλυκό στοιχείο όσο η θάλασσα. Σ’ εκείνη την απόκοσμη θέα των βυθών και των βουνών της ανατολικής ακτής της Πάρου, θα μπορούσαμε νε δούμε ένα Φαέθωνα να υπερίπταται πάνω στο άρμα του, ή ένα Ποσειδώνα να αναδύεται κρατώντας την τρίαινά του. 

Οι βουνοπλαγιές της Πάρου απέλαυαν επίσης των ηλιακών δώρων και αναπροσάρμοζαν το χρώμα τους ασταμάτητα. 

Ήταν βαθυγάλανες; 

Βαθυπράσινες; 

Φαιογάλανες; 

Φαιοπράσινες; 

Στακτόχροες; 

Είχαν όλα τα χρώματα; 

Κανένα; 

Δεν θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε με βεβαιότητα. 

Και ίσως δεν θάχε και σημασία σ’ εκείνο το μυστηριακό ανοιξιάτκο πρωϊνό στα ανοικτά της Πάρου όπου όλα ήταν ένα, και το καθετί εύρισκε το αντίθετό του. 

Έπειτα;

‘Επειτα ήλθε το μεσημέρι, ο ήλιος έφθασε στο αποκορύφωμα, επήλθε μια ισορροπία ανάμεσα στο υπερβατκό και το πραγματικό, το Οία επλησίασε στη Μύκονο, και όταν είδαμε την Δήλο σε ερείπια, καταλάβαμε ότι ό,τι είχε σημασία ήταν ήδη παρελθόν. 

Όταν λίγο αργότερα περπατάγαμε στα βράχια της Μυκόνου, ο απογευματινός μαΐστρος εσφύριζε για να μας θυμίσει ότι η αυλαία είχε τελεσιδίκως πέσει.

Για πολλά χρόνια θυμόμουνα εκείνο το ανεπανάληπτο πρωϊνό πάνω στο Οία και δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς μας είχε συμβεί όταν το χωρόχρονο είχε ακυρωθεί στον αστερισμό της Πάρου. 

Σήμερα καταλαβαίνω ότι εκείνη η δροσιά ήταν ο αντικατοπτρισμός μιας Αλήθειας τόσο όμορφης που για την αναζήτησή της η αφιέρωση μιας ζωής είναι σωστή επιλογή και ο Θάνατος, μετατρεπόμενος σε Νέα Ζωή, τελική δικαίωση. 

Ξανασκέφθηκα και αναπόλησα εκείνη την ατελείωτη στιγμή πολλές φορές. 

Μερικές φορές αναρωτήθηκα τι μουσική υπόκρουση θα απέδιδα σ’ εκείνο το πρωϊνό πάνω στο Οία. Έψαξα σε όλες τις μουσικές του κόσμου, και αν και βρήκα πολλά κομμάτια, κάθε φορά κατέληγα στο συμπέρασμα ότι το καθένα από όλα αυτά, ελληνικά και ξένα, κλασσικά και μη, έντεχνα και μη, πάντοτε ήταν ελλιπές, και ότι από το καθένα τους έλλειπε κάτι από το όλο φάσμα που έζησα αντικρύζοντας την ερατεινή Πάρο του Απρίλη πάνω στο Οία. 

Κάπου δεν υπήρχε αρκετή θάλασσα, και κάπου δεν υπήρχε απόλυτη αρρενωπότητα, κάπου έλλειπε το επικό στοιχείο, και κάπου απουσίαζε η δραματική διάσταση. 

Πρόσφατα κατάλαβα ότι ό,τι ζητούσα δεν μπορούσε να είναι παρά ένα ορχηστρικό – από όπου τα λόγια, περιττά, θα έλειπαν. 

Ένα μουσικό κομμάτι που να είναι και ιωνικό και αχαϊκό, και αιγυπτιακό και φοινικικό, και περσικό και οθωμανικό, και ρωμαϊκό και ενετικό, γεμάτο από Δαναούς και Αιολείς, εκεί που ο Όμηρος θα συναντούσε τους Δήλιους Ιερείς της Ίσιδας, τους Χριστιανούς Επισκόπους, και τους Μουσουλμάνους Δερβίσηδες, ένα μουσικό χωρόχρονο όπου ο Θαλής θαρχόταν αναπότρεπτα πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο με τον Μιχαήλ Ψελλό. 

Και έτσι έναν Απρίλη, εντελώς τυχαία, άκουσα ένα ορχηστρικό ο ήχος του οποίου άνοιξε στα μάτια μου μία φωτεινή συνεπαγωγή που με έκανε να παρευρεθώ και πάλι σε κείνο το πρωϊνό που σας αφηγήθηκα. Απρόσμενα, αναντίρρητα και ανενδοίαστα....

Ήταν τα Παλικάρια του Ζαμπέτα, το οποίο μπορείτε να ακούσετε εδώ:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6kBfQzRklQ&feature=related

Για ένα χαμένο πρωϊνό πάνω στο Οία. .....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σε ένα ξεχασμένο δρομολόγιο λίγων επιβατών. 
> 
> Σε ένα πολυτελές και κομψό πλοίο – νηρηίδα του Αιγαίου. 
> 
> Σε μια στιγμή που νόμιζες ότι χρόνος δεν υπάρχει πια. 
> .........
> Για ένα χαμένο πρωϊνό πάνω στο Οία. .....


Poet or playright! Bis! Encore!

----------


## Cosmas

Φίλε NicholasPeppas, 

Σ’ ευχαριστώ για τα υπερβολικά σχόλια! 

«Encore!»; 

Θα με κάνεις να νοιώσω ως Τζουζέππε Ντι Στέφανο!

Ωχ! Πάλι αποκάλυψα την ηλικία μου!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Επί τη ευκαιρία – ας το αναφέρω «επισήμως». 

Είμαι μόλις του ..... 56! 

Τυπικό χαρακτηριστικό μου: από τις αναφορές μου, θυμίζω μεγαλύτερο σε ηλικία άτομο, επειδή θυμάμαι πολλά γεγονότα από πάρα πολύ μικρή ηλικία. Δεν είναι μόνο τα ταξίδια – μπορώ να σας αφηγηθώ γεγονότα και καταστάσεις από τον πρώτο ανένδοτο του Γεωργίου Παπανδρέου, μέχρι που να σας κάνω να νομίσετε ότι είμαι του ... 40! :twisted:

Τι έφταιξε γι’ αυτό; Υποθέτω τρεις λόγοι:

1. Εντυπωσιακή συναναστροφή με παππούδες και γιαγιάδες που είχαν ζήσει συγκλονιστικές εμπειρίες 

2. Τρομερές οικογενειακές αντιπαραθέσεις κοινωνικο-πολιτικού χαρακτήρα ανάμεσα στον πατέρα μου (κεντροδεξιό, ΕΡΕ τάση Παναγιώτη Κανελλόπουλου) και την μητέρα μου (κεντρώα – φιλελεύθερη - ΕΚ) με ατελείωτες ώρες .... αναλύσεων, και

3. Ο χαρακτήρας μου – εντυπωσιάζομαι από τα διάφορα γεγονότα. 

Είναι όμως ήδη καιρός να σας ταξιδέψω σε ένα άλλο μέρος, ένα φανταστικά ωραίο νησί, με μια Μεγάλη Κυρία της ελληνικής ναυσιπλοΐας – όπως τραγουδούσε ο Μπιθικώτσης, την...... Μεγάλη Επίσημη. 

Θα την βρείτε σε λίγες ώρες στην περίοδο 45 – 70, που αλλού; :Cool:

----------


## roussosf

> Θα μπορουσατε να με πληροφορισετε αν γνωριζετε ποια περιοδο περνουσε απο Τηνο ως Λητω γιατι νομιζω οτι κατι θυμαμε και το εχω ξαναναφερει εδω. Και κατι ακομα. Μηπως ηταν μονοπροπελο;


αν δεν κανω λαθος στην Τηνο εκανε δρομολογιο πριν το πρωτο ΝΑΙΑΣδεκαετια 70-80
μαζι με τον ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σαν LETO με σινιαλα Γ. Κουσουνιαδη, εκανε δρομολογια απο το 1978 για ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ, το 1979 για ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ και καθε Σαββατο προεκταση για ΙΟ-ΘΗΡΑ, και το 1980 για ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ-ΠΑΡΟ εως και τον Οκτωβριο του ιδιου ετους οποτε και απεσυρθη.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το ΟΙΑ από την καρτ ποστάλ της εταιρείας Κρίτων του Τζαννή Κατσουλάκου.
oia.jpg

----------


## Cosmas

Φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON, 

Χίλια ευχαριστώ για την υπέροχη καρτ ποστάλ που ήδη πήρε θέση στην οθόνη του κομπιούτερ μου και θα μείνει επί μακρόν, εφόσον σχεδόν διακρίνω και τον εαυτό μου να κάθεται στον διάδρομο του άνω καταστρώματος και να απολαμβάνει τον πλου! 

Νομίζω όταν το Οία μετατράπηκε σε Λητώ, η γέφυρα βάφηκε άσπρη σαν το υπόλοιπο πλοίο..... 

Από την άλλη πλευρά, το πλοίο αυτό είχε ένα ιδιαίτερο χαρακτηριστικό που μόνον ναυτικοί ή ναυπηγοί μπορούν να εξηγήσουν:

Η κατασκευή του ήταν τέτοια που να έχει στο ύψος της μπλε μπογιάς της καρίνας του (δες στην καρτ ποστάλ) ένα «περιλαίμιο» («πτερύγιο»; σίγουρα υπάρχει ένας τεχνικός όρος που εγώ αγνοώ) που άρχιζε στο ύψος της πρώτης θέσης και έφθανε μέχρι την πρύμνη σχεδόν. 

Υποθέτω ότι θα ήταν ένα μέτρο προφύλαξης του σκάφους κατά τον ελλιμενισμό – για να μη κτυπάει στα πλάγια. 

Θυμάμαι ότι και το Απόλλων και τα ιταλιάνικα έιχαν ένα αντίστοιχο – πλην όμως στο Οία αυτό το «περιλαίμιο» ήταν ιδιαίτερα φαρδύ, τρεις φορές όσο των άλλων πλοίων. 

Αν θα χρειαζόταν κάποιος θα μπορούσε – αν ο καιρός ήταν κάτω από 3 Μπωφόρ – να κάνει όλο το ταξίδι καθιστός εκεί. 

Το ερώτημά μου, αναπάντητο μέχρι σήμερα, είναι σε τι χρησιμεύει το «περιλαίμιο», πως είναι η σωστή ονομασία του, και γιατί τόσο φαρδύ στην περίπτωση του Οία.....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON, Χίλια ευχαριστώ για την υπέροχη καρτ ποστάλ που ήδη πήρε θέση στην οθόνη του κομπιούτερ μου και θα μείνει επί μακρόν, εφόσον σχεδόν διακρίνω και τον εαυτό μου να κάθεται στον διάδρομο του άνω καταστρώματος και να απολαμβάνει τον πλου!


Cosmas.  Might this new photograph from_ Oia's_ days in England as _Queen of the Channel_ help you remember the area where you were sitting?  NAP

Q of the Ch.jpg
Source: http://freespace.virgin.net/tom.lee/QOTCRobin.htm

And here are two more old photos of _Oia_ as  _Queen of the Channel_ , the second one from Boulogne, France, in 1965, a few years before she came to Greece
Q of the Ch 2.jpgQ of the Ch 3 1965.jpg
Source: http://website.lineone.net/~tom_lee/...nnelfrance.htm

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το Λητώ πρώην Οία το 1976 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.Με τα σινιάλα του Καρρά.
Φωτογραφία δημοσιευμένη στο περιοδικό Εφοπλιστής.

O103.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Queen of the Channel I_

_Queen of the Channel_ or _Oia_ or _Leto_ was a wonderful ship, one of those thoroughbreds of the late 1960s and 1970s. I did not have the opportunity to travel with her but it must have been fun! A wonderful cut!

I checked my files and I have several postcards not previously uploaded plus three electronic images, kept who knows from when. Here they are

_Queen of the Channel_  1951
Q 1951.jpg

_Queen of the Channel_  1954
Q 1954.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Queen of the Channel_ 1955
Q 1955.jpg

_Queen of the Channel_ 1956
Q 1956.jpg

_Queen of the Channel_ 1958
Q 1958a.jpg

_Queen of the Channel_ 1959 in Calais, France
Q 1959.jpg

_Queen of the Channel_ 1962 under the Tower Bridge in London!
Q 1962.JPG

----------


## Haddock

> Η κατασκευή του ήταν τέτοια που να έχει στο ύψος της μπλε μπογιάς της καρίνας του (δες στην καρτ ποστάλ) ένα «περιλαίμιο» («πτερύγιο»; σίγουρα υπάρχει ένας τεχνικός όρος που εγώ αγνοώ) που άρχιζε στο ύψος της πρώτης θέσης και έφθανε μέχρι την πρύμνη σχεδόν. Υποθέτω ότι θα ήταν ένα μέτρο προφύλαξης του σκάφους κατά τον ελλιμενισμό – για να μη κτυπάει στα πλάγια. Το ερώτημά μου, αναπάντητο μέχρι σήμερα, είναι σε τι χρησιμεύει το «περιλαίμιο», πως είναι η σωστή ονομασία του, και γιατί τόσο φαρδύ στην περίπτωση του Οία.....


Κοσμά, πολύ σωστά υπέθεσες. Πρόκειται για το ζωνάρι, το κομμάτι λαμαρίνας ή ξύλου που ζώνει κυριολεκτικά το σκαρί στο ύψος της ισάλου γραμμής. Όπως σωστά ανέφερες, το ζωνάρι προστατεύει το βαπόρι από χτυπήματα στους ντόκους. Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι αυτά ποστάλια, π.χ. το ΛΗΤΩ, δούλευαν σε λιμάνια που η θάλασσα ανεβοκατεβαίνει (επονομαζόμενη μαρέα) και αλλάζει τη θέση του πλοίου σε σχέση με τον ντόκο.

Tss Apollon, σε *αυτήν* την καρτ ποστάλ έκτός του ΛΗΤΩ, διακρίνονται οι τσιμινιέρες του ΝΑΙΑΣ και του ΝΑΞΟΣ!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Κοσμά, πολύ σωστά υπέθεσες. Πρόκειται για το ζωνάρι, το κομμάτι λαμαρίνας ή ξύλου που ζώνει κυριολεκτικά το σκαρί στο ύψος της ισάλου γραμμής. Όπως σωστά ανέφερες, το ζωνάρι προστατεύει το βαπόρι από χτυπήματα στους ντόκους. Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι αυτά ποστάλια, π.χ. το ΛΗΤΩ, δούλευαν σε λιμάνια που η θάλασσα ανεβοκατεβαίνει (επονομαζόμενη μαρέα) και αλλάζει τη θέση του πλοίου σε σχέση με τον ντόκο.
> 
> Tss Apollon, σε *αυτήν* την καρτ ποστάλ έκτός του ΛΗΤΩ, διακρίνονται οι τσιμινιέρες του ΝΑΙΑΣ και του ΝΑΞΟΣ!!!


Φιλε Paroskayak Συμφωνω Απολυτως!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Toν Ιανουάριο του 1968 η ναυτιλιακη  εταιρεία Κρίτων του Τζανή Κατσουλάκου ανακοίνωσε την αγορά του εγγλέζικου πλοίου Queen of the channel. Ήταν το πρώτο επιβατηγό πλοίο που αγόραζε ο Τζανής Κατσουλάκος. Στο πλοίο αυτό δίνει το όνομα Οία. Σκαρί ναυπηγημένο στην Αγγλια το 1948 από τα ναυπηγεία W. Denny & Bros LTD, ολικό μήκος 82,9 μέτρα, μέγιστο πλάτος 13,42 μέτρα, βύθισμα 2,2 μέτρα, μηχανές Tween Screw 2 eng 2 SA , 8 CYL, 3000 bsp Sulzer, ταχύτης 18 μίλια.
Απ'το λιμάνι του Πειραιά ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια στις 22 Ιουνίου 1968, κάθε Σάββατο για Πάρο - Νάξο -Ίο - Οία - Θήρα, κάθε Δευτέρα,Τετάρτη και Παρασκευή για Τήνο - Μύκονο, Τρίτη και Πέμπτη για Πάρο - Νάξο. Από το καλοκαίρι του 1969 για Σύρο -Τήνο - Μύκονο και δύο φορές την εβδομάδα προέκταση δρομολογίου για Ίο - Οία - Θήρα.   Από το 1972 δρομολογείται για   Σέριφο - Σίφνο - Μήλο - Πάρο - Νάξο - Κέα - Κύθνο. Το 1973 προσθέτει στα δρομολόγιά του και τα νησιά Ίο - Οία - Θήρα. Το 1974 στη Σέριφο προσαραζει και βγαίνει ολική απώλεια. Αγοράζεται από τον Καρρά ο οποίος το επισκευαζει και καταφέρνει  να ξαναβγάλει  το πλοίο στις κυκλάδες με το όνομα Λητώ,   το δρομολογεί  Σέριφο - Σίφνο - Μήλο - Κίμωλο - Ίο - Οία - Θήρα. Το 1978 το πλοίο με το ίδιο όνομα βγαίνει στις κυκλάδες ομως με διαφορετικο σινιάλο, μια και αγοραστηκε απο τον Γ. Κουσουνιάδη. Δρομολογείται σε απογευματινά δρομολόγια για Τήνο - Μύκονο. Το 1979 πάλι για Τήνο - Μύκονο και κάθε Σάββατο προέκταση δρομολογίου για Ίο - Θήρα. Το 1980 τα δρομολόγιά του ήταν Τήνο - Μύκονο - Πάρο, έως στις αρχές Οκτωβρίου οπότε και απεσύρθη. Πουλήθηκε για παλιοσίδερα το 1984 και διελύθη.

Το Οία σε καρτ ποστάλ της εταιρείας Κρίτων._
Oia.jpg
_
Αποκομα εφημεριδας Ναυτεμπορικη_.
apokoma.jpg.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Λητώ σε μια φωτογραφία από το αρχείο του Ε. Κουσουνιάδη.
_
LETO E.Kousouniades.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Toν Ιανουάριο του 1968 η ναυτηλιακή εταιρεία   Κρίτων του Τζανή Κατσουλάκου ανακοίνωσε την αγορά του εγγλέζικου πλοίου Queen of the Channel. Στο πλοίο αυτό δίνει το όνομα Οία. ...
> 
> Από το 1972 δρομολογείται γαι Σέριφο - Σίφνο - Μήλο - Πάρο - Νάξο - Κέα - Κύθνο. 
> ....
> 
> _Το 1973 προσθέτει_ στα δρομολόγιά του και τα νησιά Ίο - Οία - Θήρα.


_Appia 1978_ posted complete _1973 schedules_. _Oia_ is shown below. She is listed as doing only Piraeus-Tenos-Mykonos

1973 Oia 1.jpg1973 Oia 2.jpg

1973 Oia 3.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> _Appia 1978_ posted complete _1973 schedules_. _Oia_ is shown below. She is listed as doing only Piraeus-Tenos-Mykonos
> 
> 1973 Oia 1.jpg1973 Oia 2.jpg
> 
> 1973 Oia 3.jpg


 Φιλε Nicholas Peppas Τα δρομολογια που ανεφερα ειναι καλοκαιρινης περιοδου , διοτι αρκετα πλοια τοτε  το χειμωνα δενανε, για  πληροφορησε με λοιπον το εντυπο αυτο για πια περιοδο κανει λογο καλοκαιρινη?  η χειμερινη?  Διοτι τα πρωινα  δρομολογια το 1973 Για Τηνο Μυκονο τα εκανε το πολυ καλο πλοιο του τζαννη Κατσουλακου ΝΑΙΑS .  Μηπως λοιπον προκειται για δρομολογια σκαντζας  διοτι το  ΝΑΙΑS   δεν σταματουσε τα δρομολογια του τα συνεχιζε και τους χειμερινους μηνες . Ομως το πλοιο επρεπε  αναγκαστηκα να σταματησει για την ετησια  συντηρηση.    Το ΟΙΑ ομως το χειμωνα  εδενε ,μηπως λοιπον οταν εδεσε το NAIAS  αναπληρωθηκε  απο το ΟΙΑ?
Διότι η πηγη των δρομολογιων που ανεφερα για το Οια ειναι τα καθημερινα ημερησια δρομολογια εσωτερικου της εφημεριδας Ναυτεμπορικης.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ti na pw? Exw eimai aplws ereunhths twn stoixeiwn.. Exw mazeyei xiliades xartia to sa xronia kai parousiazw merika kata 0ema... Mhpws kai exw mpei pote se karavi na paw stis Kyklades? Nikos

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ti na pw? Exw eimai aplws ereunhths twn stoixeiwn.. Exw mazeyei xiliades xartia to sa xronia kai parousiazw merika kata 0ema... Mhpws kai exw mpei pote se karavi na paw stis Kyklades? Nikos


Φιλε Nicholas Peppas το εντυπο μονο ετος αναγραφει? για ποιους Μηνες λεει? Με ενδιαφερει η χρονικη περιοδος . Με συγχωρεις που σε ταλαιπορω αλλα θα με διευκολυνες πολυ αν μου ελεγες , Τα δρομολογια που αναφερει το εντυπο απο ποτε μεχρι ποτε ειναι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φιλε Nicholas Peppas το εντυπο μονο ετος αναγραφει? για ποιους Μηνες λεει? Με ενδιαφερει η χρονικη περιοδος . Με συγχωρεις που σε ταλαιπορω αλλα θα με διευκολυνες πολυ αν μου ελεγες , Τα δρομολογια που αναφερει το εντυπο απο ποτε μεχρι ποτε ειναι.


Monizw oti to entypo einai tou Maiou, alla o Appia 1978 0a mas dwsei kaluterh apanthsh. Nikos

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Monizw oti to entypo einai tou Maiou, alla o Appia 1978 0a mas dwsei kaluterh apanthsh. Nikos


Eυχαριστω πολυ Φιλε Νιcholas, την Δευτερα θα το κοιταξω και ελπιζω να εχω αποτελεσμα. Και παλι Ευχαριστω!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Μηπως το εντυπο δεν ειναι του 1973? Πρέπει να είναι του 1969 - 1971.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φίλε Nicholas Peppas το έντυπο πρέπει να είναι 1969 - 1971. Αναγράφονται μέσα ορισμένα πλοία π.χ. Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος, το πλοίο αυτό αγοράστηκε από την εταιρεία Aegean Shiping & Tourist Enterprises S.A. η οποία και το δρομολόγησε Ηράκλειο - Σαντορίνη. Πως είναι δυνατόν το 1973 να κάνει δρομολόγια στον Αργοσαρωνικό? Την στιγμή που το πλοίο έκανε Ηράκλειο - Σαντορίνη? Αυτό με οδηγεί στο συμπέρασμα ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το έτος του εντύπου που αναφέρεις.


As I said in my earlier remarks (see above) the original brochures were posted by _Appia 1978_. He can give us the exact date, although he claims it is 1973.  N

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> As I said in my earlier remarks (see above) the original brochures were posted by _Appia 1978_. He can give us the exact date, although he claims it is 1973. N


Φίλε Νicholas Peppas, ευχαριστώ πολύ , θα περιμένουμε τον φίλο Appia 1978. Καλο μήνα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα παιδιά και συγγνώμη για την αναστάτωση  :Wink: 

Όταν υπολόγισα την ημερομηνία φαίνεται ότι δεν έδωσα σημασία στα πλοία του Αργοσαρωνικού και επικεντρώθηκα στα μεγαλύτερα πλοία προς Κρήτη, καταλήγοντας στο 1973.

Τελικά, το φυλλάδιο είναι του 1971.

Συγγνώμη ξανά  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Well this leads to an apology from me to Apollon for creating this mess!

N

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας δούμε την καταχώρηση στα* "ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ"* της εποχής για την αγορά της *"Βασίλισσας του Καναλιού"* από την εταιρεία του *Κατσουλάκου.*
Είναι παρόμοια με την καταχώριση της *"ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗΣ"* που ανέβασε ο καλός φίλος *T.S.S. APOLLON*, αλλά μας πληροφορεί και για τον συνολικό αριθμό επιβατών που μετέφερε το πλοίο στη Μάγχη (*839.574 επιβάτες*), καθώς και για το ότι οι μηχανές του πλοίου ήταν δύο *Sulzer*.  

To Οία του Κατσουλάκου.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ας δούμε την καταχώρηση στα* "ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ"* της εποχής για την αγορά της *"Βασίλισσας του Καναλιού"* από την εταιρεία του *Κατσουλάκου.*
> Είναι παρόμοια με την καταχώριση της *"ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗΣ"* που ανέβασε ο καλός φίλος *T.S.S. APOLLON*, αλλά μας πληροφορεί και για τον συνολικό αριθμό επιβατών που μετέφερε το πλοίο στη Μάγχη (*839.574 επιβάτες*), καθώς και για το ότι οι μηχανές του πλοίου ήταν δύο *Sulzer*. 
> 
> To Οία του Κατσουλάκου.JPG


 _ Roi Baudoin     συνεχιζεις να μας ταξιδευεις και αυτο ειναι Υπεροχο!_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το Λητώ πρώην Οία με τα σινιάλα του Γ. Κουσουνιάδη το 1980.
Πηγή: Από το βιβλίο Greek Ferries του John May
O185.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Τα δρομολόγια του Οία τον Ιούλιο του 1973.
Δεν απομονώνω τα δρομολόγια του Οία, αλλά παρουσιάζω αυτούσιο το εβδομαδιαίο πρόγραμμα δρομολογίων των πλοίων εκείνης της εποχής από την εφημερίδα Ναυτεμπορική, γιατί νομίζω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο.
PROGRAMMA DROMOLOGION.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ομορφο και ενδιαφερον πλοιο με ιστορια αδερφα που εχουν και αυτα ιστορια κτλ.ΤSS APOLLON  μας φερνεις στο προσκυνιο παντα ιδιαιτερα πραγματα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τα δρομολόγια του Οία τον Ιούλιο του 1973.
> Δεν απομονώνω τα δρομολόγια του Οία, αλλά παρουσιάζω αυτούσιο το εβδομαδιαίο πρόγραμμα δρομολογίων των πλοίων εκείνης της εποχής από την εφημερίδα Ναυτεμπορική, γιατί νομίζω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο.
> PROGRAMMA DROMOLOGION.jpg


Excellent! two years after I had left Greece! There is one ship I do not recognize... _Platon_! Any thread for this one?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Excellent! two years after I had left Greece! There is one ship I do not recognize... _Platon_! Any thread for this one?


Φίλε Νιcholas Peppas, τo Πλάτων ήταν το πρώην γαλλικό φορτηγό πλοίο Tunisie, αγοράστηκε το 1972 από τον Κ. Ευθυμιάδη, μετασκευάστηκε σε φορτηγό οχηματαγωγό και δρομολογήθηκε Πειραιά - Κρήτη.
platon.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φίλε Νιcholas Peppas, τo Πλάτων ήταν το πρώην γαλλικό φορτηγό πλοίο Tunisie, αγοράστηκε το 1972 από τον Κ. Ευθυμιάδη, μετασκευάστηκε σε φορτηγό οχηματαγωγό και δρομολογήθηκε Πειραιά - Κρήτη.
> platon.jpg


Thanks.  I did not know

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Queen of the Channel*... σε καρτποσταλ

gueen of the chanel.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Τακτοποιώντας το αρχείο μου, βρήκα μία σπάνια οικογενειακή φωτογραφία που τράβηξα σε ηλικία 12 χρόνων πάνω από το ξύλινο καίκι ''Μεγαλόχαρη''του Ν.Κομνού.Η φωτογραφία απεικονίζει το Λητώ με τα χρώματα του Γ.Κουσουνιάδη.Αξίζει να την δείτε.Αφιερωμένη στην πιο όμορφη θαλασσινή παρέα...
Ευχαριστώ τον καλό φίλο Απόλλων για τις διορθώσεις που έκανε.

Τήνος 15 Αυγούστου 1978.*

polykas.JPG

----------


## gtogias

> *Τακτοποιώντας το αρχείο μου, βρήκα μία σπάνια οικογενειακή φωτογραφία που τράβηξα σε ηλικία 12 χρόνων πάνω από το ξύλινο καίκι ''Μεγαλόχαρη''του Ν.Κομνού.Η φωτογραφία απεικονίζει το Λητώ με τα χρώματα του Γ.Κουσουνιάδη.Αξίζει να την δείτε.Αφιερωμένη στην πιο όμορφη θαλασσινή παρέα...*
> _Ευχαριστώ τον καλό φίλο Απόλλων για τις διορθώσεις που έκανε._
> 
> _Τήνος 15 Αυγούστου 197_*8.*
> 
> polykas.JPG


Φίλε polykas έμεινα άναυδος. Εξαιρετικό ντοκουμέντο.

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> *Τακτοποιώντας το αρχείο μου, βρήκα μία σπάνια οικογενειακή φωτογραφία που τράβηξα σε ηλικία 12 χρόνων πάνω από το ξύλινο καίκι ''Μεγαλόχαρη''του Ν.Κομνού.Η φωτογραφία απεικονίζει το Λητώ με τα χρώματα του Γ.Κουσουνιάδη.Αξίζει να την δείτε.Αφιερωμένη στην πιο όμορφη θαλασσινή παρέα...*
> _Ευχαριστώ τον καλό φίλο Απόλλων για τις διορθώσεις που έκανε._
> 
> _Τήνος 15 Αυγούστου 197_*8.*
> 
> polykas.JPG


Γιώργο συνέχισε την τακτοποίηση...........είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα βρείς και άλλους θησαυρούς. :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη  φωτογραφια   -  ντοκουμεντο  απο τον φιλο  polykas!  Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oταν ανοιγουν τα σεντουκια γινονται θαυματα!Μπραβο στον <μικρο>polykas για την φωτο εποχης

----------


## Rocinante

> *Τακτοποιώντας το αρχείο μου, βρήκα μία σπάνια οικογενειακή φωτογραφία που τράβηξα σε ηλικία 12 χρόνων πάνω από το ξύλινο καίκι ''Μεγαλόχαρη''του Ν.Κομνού.Η φωτογραφία απεικονίζει το Λητώ με τα χρώματα του Γ.Κουσουνιάδη.Αξίζει να την δείτε.Αφιερωμένη στην πιο όμορφη θαλασσινή παρέα...*
> _Ευχαριστώ τον καλό φίλο Απόλλων για τις διορθώσεις που έκανε._
> 
> _Τήνος 15 Αυγούστου 197_*8.*


Γιωργο θελω να σε ευχαριστησω γιατι επιτελους βλεπω μετα απο μηνες αποφασισες να δεις σοβαρα αυτο το φλεγον θεμα των συζητησεων μας που λεγεται ΑΡΧΕΙΟ POLYKAS  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .
Και βλεπω μαλιστα οτι εκει υπαρχουν θαυματα οπως το παραπανω. Το αγαπητο στη μνημη μου Queen of the channel. 
Σε ευχαριστουμε και καλη συνεχεια  :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια υπέροχη φωτογραφία, φίλε *polyka.*

Το τράβηγμα της συγκεκριμένης φωτογραφίας αποτελεί πραγματική ιεροτελεστία.

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Ellinis

Από το αρχείο της ΕΟΑ ψάρεψα το παρακάτω καρέ το οποίο μου φαίνεται οτι κολακεύει το ΟΙΑ δείχνοντας το πιο μεγάλο απ'όσο ήταν. 

Το σχετικό βίντεο, από τους εορτασμού του Αυγούστου 1971, μπορείτε να το δείτε εδώ. 

oia 8-71.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Queen of the Channel_

And what a queen!!!!


Queen of the Channel.jpg
Source:  My private collection, purchased in Berlin circa 1995

----------


## Rocinante

Οπως γνωριζουμε στο Fakta πολλα απο τα πλοια που ξερουμε ειδικα τα παλαιοτερα δεν τα εχει και σε αλλα υπαρχουν παραλειψεις ή λαθη.
Εχω την εντυπωση οτι εως τωρα δεν ειχε αυτο το πλοιο.
Σημερα το προσεξα καθως και μια φωτογραφια ΕΔΩ που νομιζω δεν εχουμε δει και αν ειμαι σωστος νομιζω οτι θα συζητηθει  :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Ο Τrevor Jones είχε τραβήξει εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες από τον Πειραιά της δεκαετίας του ΄70. Η φωτογραφία του ΟΙΑ είναι πράγματι εκπληκτική, και κοιτώντας την προσεκτικά, φαίνονται κάποιες λεπτομέρειες που είναι πραγματικο "αλατοπίπερο".

Το πηδάλιο στην πρύμνη, το μικρό κρένι (νομίζω για να κρατάει κάποιο γκαγκουέ άμα πρυμνοδετούσε), και στο φόντο ένα φορτηγό της Adriatica!

oia1.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Ἕνα χορταστικὸ φιλμάκι γιὰ τοὺς φίλους τοῦ Λητώ.
http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView

Διακρίνονται κι ἄλλα πλοῖα τῆς ἐποχῆς ἐκείνης.

----------


## Rocinante

Πολυ καλο ευχαριστουμε πολυ.
Και αν κρινω απο καποια αξεσουαρ που μετεφεραν οι επιβατες μαλλον μιλαμε για ημερες δεκαπενταυγουστου..

----------


## Νάξος

Παραμονὴ Δεκαπενταύγουστου τοῦ 1980!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φανταστικο το φιλμακι εκτος απο το Λητω  διεκρινα την πρυμη του Καπτεν Κωνσταντινος,το Καναρης,     το Κυδων, το Καμιρος,και το Αλκυων, φιλε Ναξος ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπιθανο βιντεο, απο τα ωραια, δεν βλεπουμε νονο το πλοιο απο εξω αλλα μας βαζει και στην εποχη με τα πλανα απο τα ντεκ.
Απορια?Πως εμπαινες μεσα τσαμπα στην περιπτωση που ησουν δικτυομενος ,αφου οι μυστακοφοροι λιμενικοι δεν αφηναν κουνουπι να μπει μεσα χωρις εισιτιριο

----------


## Νάξος

Θυμήθηκα τὸ ἀνέκδοτο μὲ τὸν μουστακαλή, τὴν ἀεροσυνοδὸ καὶ τὸν ψύλλο! Τὸ λοιπόν,  ἔμπαινες ἂν ἤσουν ὁ ψύλλος τοῦ ἀνέκδοτου ἢ ὅπως συνέβαινε διαχρονικὰ στὴν Ἑλλάδα, μὲ βύσμα!

----------


## Ellinis

> Φανταστικο το φιλμακι εκτος απο το Λητω διεκρινα την πρυμη του Καπτεν Κωνσταντινος,το Καναρης, το Κυδων, το Καμιρος,και το Αλκυων, φιλε Ναξος ευχαριστουμε!


Νομίζω πως είναι η πρώτη φορά που βλέπουμε το πλοίο ως ΚΑΠΤΑΙΝ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ στον Πειραιά, έστω και τμήμα του... και έτσι επιβεβαιώνουμε οτι το καράβι ταξίδεψε λευκό και με αυτό το όνομα.

----------


## τοξοτης

Προς τους ειδήμονες

Ψάχνοντας βρήκα εκτός αυτού του <QUEEN OF THE CHANNEL> (παρόμοιο έχει δημοσιεύσει και ο φίλος Νίκος Πέππας)

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...hannel-03.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...hannel-01.html



βρήκα και αυτό το <_QUEEN OF THE CHANNEL>_

_http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...hannel-02.html_

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...hannel-06.html


και ρωτώ : είναι δύο διαφορετικά πλοία ή είναι το ίδιο και έχει υποστεί μετασκευές ??

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Τοξοτη Ειναι διαφορετικα πλοια,      αυτο με τα δυο φουγαρα ειναι του 1935  και το αλλο που γνωρισαμε εμεις σαν Οια και Λητω ειναι του 1948.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Φιλε Τοξοτη Ειναι διαφορετικα πλοια, αυτο με τα δυο φουγαρα ειναι του 1935 και το αλλο που γνωρισαμε εμεις σαν Οια και Λητω ειναι του 1948.


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ( με συγχωρείτε αν σας ταλαιπωρώ καμιά φορά  )

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σιγουρα μεγαλο ευρημα και αυτο.Οποτε το ΟΙΑ του 1948 προφανως <παταει> στο προηγουμενο queen of the channel toy 1935

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η ανάμνηση που μου έχει μείνει από το καράβι εκτός από τις τραγελαφικές σκηνές του 1980 που περιγράφω πιό πίσω στο θέμα

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=50990

είναι το τεράστειο κουβερτωμένο μπαλκόνι κάτω από την γέφυρα, με τους ανεμοθώρακες. Ακόμα θυμάμαι εκείνο το βραδυνό ταξίδι από Μύκονο-Πειραιά κάτω από τα αστέρια.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ηταν και τα δυο φτιαγμενα απο τα ναυπηγεια Williams Denny & Brothers Dumparton

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και θα πρόσθετα Γιώργο ότι ήταν μία εξέλιξη του πρώτου πάνω στις ίδιες ναυπηγικές γραμμές όπως συνέβαινε συχνότατα με τα cross-channel ferries της εποχής.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Αλεξανδρε πραγματι  το πλωριο μπαλκονι ηταν εξαιρετικο.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΟΙΑ έγινε πρωτοσέλιδο όταν προσάραξε στη Σέριφο, στις 13 Σεπτέμβρη 1974. 

13-9-74 oia.jpg

Τελικά το καράβι αποκωλήθηκε και στις 14 Σεπτέμβρη ρυμουλκήθηκε σε άλλη θέση. Τελικά κατέληξε στον Πειραιά όπου βγήκε ολική απώλεια. 

14-9-74 oia2.jpg
από το ηλ. αρχείο της εφημερίδας Μακεδονία

----------


## rjjjh2004

Είμαι απόλυτα βέβαιος ότι με το Λητώ (πρώην Οία) είχα ταξιδέψει τον Ιούνιο του 1979 από Τήνο για Μύκονο. Έκανε το απογευματινό δρομολόγιο Τήνο-Μήκονο. Συνεπώς δεν επαψε να ταξιδεύει μετά την πρόσκρουση!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Μετα την περιπετεια που ειχε χαρακτηριστηκε  ολικη απωλεια ομως αγορασθηκε απο τον Καρρα επισκευασθηκε και το 1976 με το ονομα *Λητω* ξαναβγηκε στο Αιγαιο κανοντας δρομολογια για Δ. Κυκλαδες- Ιο και ΘηραΤο 1978 αγορασθηκε απο τον Γ.Κουσουνιαδη και εβαλε ροτα καθημερινα για Τηνο-Μυκονο.Το 1980 εκανε το δρομολογιο Τηνος-Μυκονος-Παρος μεχρι τον Οκτωβριο οποτε πλεον απεσυρθη οριστικα σε ηλικια 32 ετων.

----------


## gigeorgi

Γεια σας,
Μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου στις 24 Ιουλίου 1977 πρωί στον Πειραιά.Να ευχαριστήσω τον συμφορουμίτη μας Ellinis που  μου το ζήτησε. 
Ευχαριστώ

LETO PIRAEUS 24 JULY 1977 (998 x 1000).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Συγκρίνοντας τη φωτο του φίλου gigeorgi με αυτή του tss apollon στη σελίδα 3, παρατήρησα οτι το πλοίο φαίνεται να έχει αλλάξει σινιάλα. Είχε αλλάξει κάτι στην πλοιοκτησία του το 1977;

leto funnel.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Γεια σας,
> Μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου στις 24 Ιουλίου 1977 πρωί στον Πειραιά.Να ευχαριστήσω τον συμφορουμίτη μας Ellinis που  μου το ζήτησε. 
> Ευχαριστώ
> 
> LETO PIRAEUS 24 JULY 1977 (998 x 1000).jpg



Τι ωραια φωτογραφια ειναι αυτη;   Μπραβο.....

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

¶ρη πέρασε από τα χέρια του Καρρά στον Κουσουνιάδη.

----------


## Ellinis

Στον Κουσουνιάδη πέρασε μετά από εκπληστειριασμό στα τέλη του '77. Στο νέο βιβλίο του Φουστάνου αναφέρει οτι αρχές του '77 πέρασε στα χέρια κάποιας Blue Sky Shipping και όταν το διάβασα υπέθεσα οτι είναι εταιρεία του Καρρά. Τώρα που βλέπω όμως διαφορετικό σινιάλο από του '76, αρχίζω να προβληματίζομαι...

----------


## rjjjh2004

Έτσι εξηγείται γιατί για μια περίπου πενταετία ('74- '78 ) δεν το πολυθυμάμαι στα δρομολόγια.... Ως "Οία" πάντως ήταν πλοίο προς αποφυγήν για τους γονείς μου, μετά από ένα δραματικό ταξίδι προς την Τήνο τον Ιούνιο του '70...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Εάν μεσολάβησε όπως λέει ο ¶ρης η Blue Sky Shipping, τότε το όνομα παρέμενε ΛΗΤΩ από εποχής Καρρά και ο Κουσουνιάδης δεν το πήρε απ' ευθείας από τον Καρρά και έτσι εξηγούνται τα χρώματα της τσιμινιέρας με τις ρίγες μεν αλλά με άλλο σινιάλο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Προσθετω εδω δυο προσφατες καρτ ποσταλ απο τον καιρο που το πλοιο ηταν το *Queen of the Channel*

Queen of the Channel.jpg Queen of teh Channel 2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στην άκρη μιας φωτογραφίας με την καθέλκυση ενός φορτηγού πλοίου στην Ελευσίνα, παρατήρησα και δυο γνώριμες σιλουέτες.
Το ΟΙΑ και το ΝΑΪΑΣ παρακολουθούν και αυτά την καθέλκυση. Η ημερομηνία είναι Δεκέμβριος του 1973 οπότε μάλλον βρίσκονταν σε χειμερινή ακινησία.

oia-naias 12-73.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

QUEEN OF THE CHANNEL απο το πολυ καλο site SHIPNOSTALGIA

Queen_of_the_Channel2.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΟΙΑ του Τζαννη Κατσουλακου  σε μια  ομορφη φωτογραφια δια χειρος Σ.Βαλακη.   
  ...το ομορφο αμπασο σκαρι  με  την μικρη   γεφυρα το καταπληκτικο πλωριο  μπαλκονι και τη χαμηλη  πρυμνη...!!!

_OIA by S.Valakis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Το ΟΙΑ του Τζαννη Κατσουλακου  σε μια  ομορφη φωτογραφια δια χειρος Σ.Βαλακη.   
>   ...το ομορφο αμπασο σκαρι  με  την μικρη   γεφυρα το καταπληκτικο πλωριο  μπαλκονι και τη χαμηλη  πρυμνη...!!!
> 
> _OIA by S.Valakis.jpg


Ομορφο πλοιο το *Οια*, ασχετα αν ηταν το *Οια* η το _Λητω_ η το *Queen of the Channel*. Σαν καθαροαιμο στο Ντερμπυ.  Μαζι με μια απο τις πιο ωραιες φωτογραφιες του, βλεπουμε και μια κλασσικη καταχωρηση της 1ης Ιουλιου 1969.

Oia.jpg

19690701 Oia Vima.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

LETO.jpgLETO_nautilia.gr.jpgTo συμπαθητικό εγγλέζικο ποσταλάκι προς το τέλος της καριέρας του επί Κουσουνιάδη έκανε την άγονη στο Ανατ.Αιγαίο από κάτω μέχρι πάνω.
Αφιερωμένες ιδιαίτερα στον νέο συμφορουμίτη Γ.Κ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικες φωτο απο ενα ομορφο και στιβαρο βαπορι,μην ξεχνατε οτι το αδελφο του εζησε 60 χρονια κοντα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

LETO a.jpgLETO b.jpg
Eπειδή το καραβάκι στα τελευταία έκανε την άγονη στο Ανατ.Αιγαίο,ήθελα να ήξερα καμπίνες του είχαν φτιάξει;;
Εδώ,κατάπλους στην Χίο το 1979. Αχ πατρίδα μου ΛΕΙΠΕΙΣ!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Υπερσπανιες φωτο!Τι να πω?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> LETO a.jpgLETO b.jpg
> Eπειδή το καραβάκι στα τελευταία έκανε την άγονη στο Ανατ.Αιγαίο,ήθελα να ήξερα καμπίνες του είχαν φτιάξει;;
> Εδώ,κατάπλους στην Χίο το 1979. Αχ πατρίδα μου ΛΕΙΠΕΙΣ!!


_Καταπληκτικες και σιγουρα συλλεκτικες φωτογραφιες!!!_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> LETO b.jpg
> Eπειδή το καραβάκι στα τελευταία έκανε την άγονη στο Ανατ.Αιγαίο,ήθελα να ήξερα καμπίνες του είχαν φτιάξει;;
> Εδώ,κατάπλους στην Χίο το 1979. Αχ πατρίδα μου ΛΕΙΠΕΙΣ!!


Η δευτερη φωτογραφια μοναδικη...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογια του _ΟΙΑ_ απο το ΒΗΜΑ της 1ης Απριλιου 1972.

19720401 Oia BHMA.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το κουκλίστικο ΟΙΑ σε  μια φωτογραφία του φίλου και σπουδαίου φωτογράφου Trevor Jones, στον Πειραιά του 1972. Ένα καράβι με ξεχωριστές γραμμές που όμοιες του δεν υπάρχουν πια.

Oia-02.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε Ellinis ειναι  πανεμορφη η φωτογραφια του "Αρχοντα" καραβολατρη Trevor   Jones!!! και τον Ευχαριστουμε!!!    
Ακομη διακρινουμε   μερος  του   ΜΙΝΩΣ και στην πλωρη του ΟΙΑ  ολιγον απο την πρυμνη του ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ!!!    _

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φανταστικη φωτο!Ενα ομορφο και γερο πλοιο, που το αδελφο του,ως ischia,ταξιδευε μεχρι τα 60 του με επιτυχια

----------


## Maiandros

> Το κουκλίστικο ΟΙΑ σε  μια φωτογραφία του φίλου και σπουδαίου φωτογράφου Trevor Jones, στον Πειραιά του 1972. Ένα καράβι με ξεχωριστές γραμμές που όμοιες του δεν υπάρχουν πια.
> 
> Oia-02.jpg


Φοβερή φωτογραφία!! είχε πραγματικά ιδιαίτερη εμφάνιση το πλοίο αυτό...

----------


## aegina

Εχω την εντυπωση πως η μπλε πρυμνη ειναι απο παντοφλα του Σαρωνικου ...Αγ. Διονισιος ισως.

----------


## Ellinis

Toυ ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ είναι φίλε aegina. Όπως μου είχε πει ο Trevor υπήρχε και σλάιντ του που δυστυχώς καταστράφηκε από μύκητες στα 40 χρόνια που μεσολάβησαν!

Μιας και ζεστάθηκε το θέμα ας δούμε και άλλη μια άποψη του ΟΙΑ με το θυρεό που έδειχνε τη Σαντορίνη στην πλώρη του.

Oia-01.jpg
πηγή

----------


## despo

Πανέμορφες και σπάνιες φωτογραφίες απο ένα αξέχαστο και κομψότατο πλοίο. Σ'ευχαριστούμε φίλε Ellinis !

----------


## τοξοτης

Λόγω του ότι τώρα είδα τα μηνύματα να πω ότι τόσο οι φωτογραφίες του ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗ όσο και του ELLINIS είναι χάρμα οφθαλμών.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

LETO c.jpgΓιά τους νεώτερους κ ειδικά του πατριώτες μου,στη Χίο αυτή ήταν η θέση που έπεφταν παλιά τα Ε/Γ της γραμμής κ τα κρουαζιερόπλοια.Με την εμφάνιση ΣΑΠΦΩ κ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ,διακρίνεται η σκάλα που έβαζαν στην πάντα,τα ΕΓ/ΟΓ μετακινήθηκαν στη σημερινή θέση όπου πρυμνοπλαγιοδετούν.Η ανεμότρατα που διακρίνεται,είχαμε κ τέτοιες στο λιμάνι,έχει δεσει προς τα εκεί που είναι τώρα η δεύτερη ράμπα γιά ΕΓ/ΟΓ κ ΦΓ/ΟΓ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΟΙΑ στην Μυκονο στα τελη του 1960. Απο το Facebook (https://www.facebook.com/TheBenakiMu...type=3&theater), Αρχικα Φωτ. Λουκάς Μπενάκης. Φωτογραφικά Αρχεία Μουσείου Μπενάκη

Oia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΟΙΑ δένοντας με την πλώρη στου Τζελέπη, με το μπονκεράδικο ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ (για το οποίο έχουμε γράψει εδώ) αριστερά και το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ δεξιά, κάτι που δείχνει οτι η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε (από τους αδελφούς Braun) το 1971. 

oia - georgios.jpg
πηγή: Historical S/S Society

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΟΙΑ δένοντας με την πλώρη στου Τζελέπη, με το μπονκεράδικο ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ (για το οποίο έχουμε γράψει εδώ) αριστερά και το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ δεξιά, κάτι που δείχνει οτι η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε (από τους αδελφούς Braun) το 1971. 
> 
> oia - georgios.jpg
> πηγή: Historical S/S Society


 Αυτή ήταν η πιό συνηθισμένη θέση γιά το ΟΙΑ. Χαρακτηριστικά το θυμάμαι εκεί όταν στις 27/7/74 φθάσαμε με το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ από Χίο σε ένα άδειο λιμάνι λόγω του κυπριακού.Τα περισσότερα ακτοπλοϊκά είχαν επιταχθεί ενώ τα υπόλοιπα κάλυπταν άλλες ανάγκες από τα συνηθισμένα τους δρομολόγια.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφη εικονα!!! 
...και στην πρυμνη του ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ βλεπουμε στα δεξια  την πρυμνη του ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To Ships Monthly Νοεμβρίου έχει άρθρο γιά το βαπόρι ως "Queen of the Channel" κ τα κονταδελφά του.

----------


## Maiandros

Στον σύνδεσμο:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8TdwgQ0e3w ,από το 11:06' ως το 11:30' έχουμε την ευκαιρία να δούμε το ΛΗΤΩ να προσεγγίζει για να δέσει και να είναι πλαγιοδετημένο υποθέτω στο λιμάνι της Ίου,ενώ στο 51:50', βλέπουμε την αναχώρηση του ΛΗΜΝΟΣ από το νησί

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Στον σύνδεσμο:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8TdwgQ0e3w ,από το 11:06' ως το 11:30' έχουμε την ευκαιρία να δούμε το ΛΗΤΩ να προσεγγίζει για να δέσει και να είναι πλαγιοδετημένο υποθέτω στο λιμάνι της Ίου,ενώ στο 51:50', βλέπουμε την αναχώρηση του ΛΗΜΝΟΣ από το νησί



Εξαιρετικό ντοκουμέντο!! Από μια εποχή που κυρίως κάποιοι αλλοδαποί τουρίστες "τραβούσαν" βίντεο....  Και, φυσικά, από μια εποχή που η Ίος ήταν στο απόγειο της δόξας της και της φήμης της, όχι θετικής απ' όλες τις πλευρές...   Ήδη μετά την σκηνή με το "Λήμνος" βλέπουμε μια παρέα να γλεντά, έκαστος  με ένα μπουκάλι στο χέρι, που, προφανέστατα, δεν περιέχει νερό!    :Very Drunk:

----------


## Maiandros

> Εξαιρετικό ντοκουμέντο!! Από μια εποχή που κυρίως κάποιοι αλλοδαποί τουρίστες "τραβούσαν" βίντεο....  Και, φυσικά, από μια εποχή που η Ίος ήταν στο απόγειο της δόξας της και της φήμης της, όχι θετικής απ' όλες τις πλευρές...   Ήδη μετά την σκηνή με το "Λήμνος" βλέπουμε μια παρέα να γλεντά, έκαστος  με ένα μπουκάλι στο χέρι, που, προφανέστατα, δεν περιέχει νερό!


...έντονες αντιθέσεις! από την μια η συντηρητική κοινωνία του νησιού και από την άλλη οι ξέφρενοι αλλοδαποί τουρίστες που ήθελαν να εκτονωθούν

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Στο λήμμα «Αμφίπλωρο» της ελληνικής Wikipedia https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Αμφίπλωρο αναφέρονται τα εξής:
«Τελευταία στη δεκαετία του 1970 στην ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα υπήρξε και το Επιβατηγό - οχηματαγωγό Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ "ΟΙΑ" που έκανε δρομολόγια Παιραιά - Κυκλάδες και ήταν αμφίπλωρο με καταπέλτες στη πλώρη και πρύμη και έφερε δύο αντίστοιχα γέφυρες.»
Το πλοίο του παρόντος θέματος είναι ένα κλασσικό επιβατηγό.
Γνωρίζετε άλλο πλοίο με το όνομα ΟΙΑ που ταξίδευε στις Κυκλάδες το 70 και ήταν αμφίπλωρο;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο λήμμα «Αμφίπλωρο» της ελληνικής Wikipedia https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Αμφίπλωρο αναφέρονται τα εξής:
> «Τελευταία στη δεκαετία του 1970 στην ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα υπήρξε και το Επιβατηγό - οχηματαγωγό Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ "ΟΙΑ" που έκανε δρομολόγια Παιραιά - Κυκλάδες και ήταν αμφίπλωρο με καταπέλτες στη πλώρη και πρύμη και έφερε δύο αντίστοιχα γέφυρες.»
> Το πλοίο του παρόντος θέματος είναι ένα κλασσικό επιβατηγό.
> Γνωρίζετε άλλο πλοίο με το όνομα ΟΙΑ που ταξίδευε στις Κυκλάδες το 70 και ήταν αμφίπλωρο;


Aπορώ πως γράφονται τέτοια πράγματα.Πάνε να μας κάνουν να ξεχάσουμε κ αυτά που ξέρουμε. :Disturbed: 
Κ βέβαια δεν υπήρχε  τέτοιο βαπόρι. :Smile New:

----------


## Ellinis

To ΟΙΑ να ξεχειλίζει από κόσμο στους εορτασμούς της Παναγίας στην Τήνο.

Oia at Tinos by Σταματης Χρυσικος.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

...ένας κύριος με τον κλασικό  χαρτοφύλακα ταξιδεύει για Σύρο το 1970 με φουσκοθαλασσιά.  Στο Νεώριο βρίσκεται για επισκευές το «Έσπερος».  Έξω  από το λιμάνι άγνωστη παντόφλα παλεύει με τα κύματα. Μέσα στο λιμάνι υπάρχει παρουσία του ΠΝ... 


https://youtu.be/Ux-DDXWvifA

----------


## Ellinis

Εξαιρετικό το βιντεάκι... Το πολεμικό είναι το πλωτό συνεργείο Π/ΧΗΣ ΣΑΚΙΠΗΣ που έχει ελάχιστες απεικονήσεις υπό ελληνική σημαία.

----------


## roussosf

> ...ένας κύριος με τον κλασικό  χαρτοφύλακα ταξιδεύει για Σύρο το 1970 με φουσκοθαλασσιά.  Στο Νεώριο βρίσκεται για επισκευές το «Έσπερος».  Έξω  από το λιμάνι άγνωστη παντόφλα παλεύει με τα κύματα. Μέσα στο λιμάνι υπάρχει παρουσία του ΠΝ... 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/Ux-DDXWvifA


Εκείνη την εποχή μια παντόφλα το Αγιος Νικόλαος έκανε δρομολόγια  στη Σύρο για φορτηγά μιας και τα Ο/Γ ήταν σχεδόν ανύπαρκτα .Δεν θυμάμαι πολύ το "κόψιμό "του. ίσως να είναι αυτό

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εξαιρετικό το βιντεάκι... Το πολεμικό είναι το πλωτό συνεργείο Π/ΧΗΣ ΣΑΚΙΠΗΣ που έχει ελάχιστες απεικονήσεις υπό ελληνική σημαία.


Πραγματικά,ένα ιδιαίτερο πλοίο μετασκευασμένο αρματαγωγό,στην θητεία μου το πρόλαβα παροπλισμένο στην Κυρά όπου χρησίμευε ως πηγή ανταλλακτικών γιά Α/Γ κ Ο/Γ.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Πραγματικά,ένα ιδιαίτερο πλοίο μετασκευασμένο αρματαγωγό,στην θητεία μου το πρόλαβα παροπλισμένο στην Κυρά όπου χρησίμευε ως πηγή ανταλλακτικών γιά Α/Γ κ Ο/Γ.


Ο/Γ σημαινει οπλιταγωγο; Νομιζα οτι τα Α/Γ χρησιμοποιουνται και για τη μεταφορα προσωπικου, πχ το Α/Γ Λεσβος το 74.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ο/Γ σημαινει οπλιταγωγο; Νομιζα οτι τα Α/Γ χρησιμοποιουνται και για τη μεταφορα προσωπικου, πχ το Α/Γ Λεσβος το 74.


O/Γ σημαίνει οχηματαγωγό. Οπλιταγωγά δεν είχε ποτέ το ελληνικό Π.Ν. οπότε δεν έχω δει σχετική σύντμηση. Τα Α/Γ είναι αρματαγωγά που χρησιμοποιούνται για αποβάσεις αρμάτων αλλά και προσωπικού. Ωστόσο το προσωπικό μπορούσε να αποβιβαστεί και με τις άκατους που έφερε το Α/Γ. Τα οχηματαγωγά πραγματοποιούσαν αποβάσεις ελαφρύτερων οχημάτων και προσωπικού επίσης.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ο/Γ σημαινει οπλιταγωγο; Νομιζα οτι τα Α/Γ χρησιμοποιουνται και για τη μεταφορα προσωπικου, πχ το Α/Γ Λεσβος το 74.


Eν πολλοίς με κάλυψε ο φίλος Εllinis.Συνήθως οπλιταγωγό είναι επίτακτο επιβατηγό εν καιρώ πολέμου.
Οχηματαγωγό ήταν τύπος πλοίου που δεν υφίσταται πλέον στο ελληνικό ΠΝ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> O/Γ σημαίνει οχηματαγωγό. Οπλιταγωγά δεν είχε ποτέ το ελληνικό Π.Ν. οπότε δεν έχω δει σχετική σύντμηση. Τα Α/Γ είναι αρματαγωγά που χρησιμοποιούνται για αποβάσεις αρμάτων αλλά και προσωπικού. Ωστόσο το προσωπικό μπορούσε να αποβιβαστεί και με τις άκατους που έφερε το Α/Γ. Τα οχηματαγωγά πραγματοποιούσαν αποβάσεις ελαφρύτερων οχημάτων και προσωπικού επίσης.


Είναι 2 τύποι πλοίων με την ίδια ακριβώς αποστολή.Η διαφορά είναι στο μέγεθος,τις δυνατότητες κ τις ενδιαιτήσεις.Κ τα 2 μεταφέρουν άρματα,οχήματα,στρατεύματα. Ο όρος οχηματαγωγά είναι καθαρά ελληνική επινόηση,αφού ο αμερικάνικος είναι ως γνωστό Landing Ship Medium  ( LSM ) .

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ωραία πόζα του "υπερωκεάνειου" ΟΙΑ το 1971, νομίζω οτι αξίζει να τη δούμε παρόλο το υδατογράφημα  :Redface New: 

OIA-1971 AT-PIRAEUS-Shipping.jpg 
(c) site περιοδικού Shipping

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πραγματικα πανεμορφη ποζα!!!

----------

